# River Fishing Salmon.



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

Hey everyone,
Could anyone give me any input on what to use besided salmon spawn for fishing the river run salmon this fall. Ive been fishing steelhead for the past few years and have had great success using arificial flies. I dont mind fishing with spawn, but i always like to try artificial too. I appreciate it and good luck to all others who go after them this fall.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Little Cleos, Corkies, Rapalas, Yarn Flies. and Spawn.


----------



## GillCommander15 (May 1, 2011)

thanks. appreciate it.


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Turks tickler lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

swansonblake said:


> Turks tickler lol


 
How come the guys that buy and use Turks ticklers always end there sentences in lol????


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I like rolling #4 0r #5 spinners at them.


----------



## swansonblake (Jan 31, 2011)

Because its the stupidest "lure" out there, and is illegal but id say most I see at tippy, suicide and bear creek use the hell out of them

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TheDrake (Jan 4, 2008)

Robert Holmes said:


> Little Cleos, Corkies, Rapalas, Yarn Flies. and Spawn.


 Forgive me.... but what is a yarn fly?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thunderstick jr.s work really well , be shur to change out the hooks to something heavier. I have had good luck with green with black ladder back or my favorite is green firetiger.also a pearl or white flatfish.


----------



## cebackhaus (Jul 7, 2011)

I did really well last year using hot n tots for stealies.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

TheDrake said:


> Forgive me.... but what is a yarn fly?


----------



## aquatic-archer (May 12, 2011)

What is a Turk's Tickler?


----------

